# Technology is going to eventually liberate the world



## P@triot (Jul 16, 2016)

Awesome story about how one man is leveraging technology to enlighten the people of North Korea...

He Calls Himself ‘Free Man’


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 16, 2016)

Maybe when molecular assemblers are invented. Of course, there will be other reasons for government like making sure you can't burn down your neighbors house or for other things like healthcare regulations! 

You know things that make sure we don't go back to the fucking wild west or that of somalia!!! You do know that your idea of free man is kind of like being a pirate.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 16, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Maybe when molecular assemblers are invented. Of course, there will be other reasons for government like making sure you can't burn down your neighbors house or for other things like healthcare regulations!
> 
> You know things that make sure we don't go back to the fucking wild west or that of somalia!!! You do know that your idea of free man is kind of like being a pirate.


Here is old Matthew again - unable to make it in the real world and desperate for those government dollars to keep being thrown at him.

Tell me Matthew - do you have _any_ idea why government exists? I've got $100 right now that says you have no clue that you'll have to resort to researching it.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 16, 2016)

Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 16, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.


No really....it's not. It's not hard to predict at all. Technology has completely shrunk the world. In the 1700's it would take months for information to reach across the globe. Now it is literally _seconds_. With that capability along with audio, video, etc. it makes it really hard for people to lie. This is a prime example above. North Korea, try as hard as they may, are unable to prevent the flow of information into their country. That will ultimately lead to their demise.


----------



## SixFoot (Jul 17, 2016)

I predict trash services will be null and void once 3D-printers start recycling household trash.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 17, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I predict trash services will be null and void once 3D-printers start recycling household trash.


That is gonna be interesting.  Can you recycle your neighbors husband with it too?


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 17, 2016)

P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.
> ...


Undesirable as they may be, these little isolated countries, like North Korea, Sudan, Nazi Germany, have been the last bastion against the hegemony of a centralized single world power.  I think technology is a very bad move considering that it gives the power to a few to not only kill you with justification, but also kill your entire kind/race/tribe/nation with justification all the same.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Uh...how do you figure? Neither the United States or England has surrendered their sovereignty. In fact, England just took what little they did surrender back with the "Brexit" vote to leave the EU.

Also...where do you get that technology "gives power to a few"? A person who is in severe poverty can learn as much as an elitist attending Harvard thanks to the internet. Technology is the _ultimate_ level playing field. It's information, communication, the preservation of history in real time, and more. It's hard for people in power to deny a drone strike when there are witnesses with iPhone's capturing it on film.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 18, 2016)

P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


The United States gave up its souvereignty in 1913, one of the first countries to do so.  The crook Wilson lamented about it too.  Britain joined the EU in 1956 because Hoover(?) threatened a run on the pound, so much for British souvereignty.  The United States is one of the last countries that hasn't yet managed to bring its internet content under control.  Although several laws target it already, such as the ones that make web hosting services responsible for the contents of their subscribers.  Even Wikipedia, the only place that openly states that any truth or encyclopedic knowledge has the right to have many versions, is under fierce attack by schools no less for exactly this objective truthful foundation.  So I have a problem to believe that the Internet is a source of learning and a level playing field, on the long run.  Looks like the victory of consolidated manipulation under central command against the initial free exchange of ideas and information.  Even the technology of the Internet, which is random IP hopping between unordered scattered network nodes, has now been centralized by only a couple of government controlled servers routing the entire US Internet traffic.  Same as in China.


----------



## SixFoot (Jul 18, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I predict trash services will be null and void once 3D-printers start recycling household trash.
> ...



There's already 3D printers printing live organs, so perhaps some will recycle meat? You could print Bob-Kebabs!


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 19, 2016)

Technology is a tool. It can be used for good or evil. However, it has such great potential for good, that we need to advance it as rapidly as possible. Today, as Patriot stated, with access to a basic computer and the internet, a goatherd's son in the most backward part of Africa can become a nuclear physicist. That alone justifies keeping moving on technology.


----------



## SixFoot (Jul 20, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Technology is a tool. It can be used for good or evil. However, it has such great potential for good, that we need to advance it as rapidly as possible. Today, as Patriot stated, with access to a basic computer and the internet, a goatherd's son in the most backward part of Africa can become a nuclear physicist. That alone justifies keeping moving on technology.




Google taught me PHP.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Technology is a tool. It can be used for good or evil. However, it has such great potential for good, that we need to advance it as rapidly as possible. Today, as Patriot stated, with access to a basic computer and the internet, a goatherd's son in the most backward part of Africa can become a nuclear physicist. That alone justifies keeping moving on technology.


You're spot on. It can be (and is) used for evil. But it's capabilities to record history, provide information, and facilitate collaboration around the entire globe will be what brings down oppressive nations like North Korea, China, etc.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Technology goes _way_ beyond the internet my friend. The story that motivated this thread is about a man using SD cards and a drone. The internet isn't even involved in the process. Cell phones also don't use the internet when texting or using various apps (unless the apps are web based such as Twitter). There are peer-to-peer apps. And encryption apps are causing government to have fits because they can't disrupt the communications.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


This is interesting.  Looks like technology fixing a problem that technology created in the first place.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


That's usually how it goes with technology. A never ending escalation of problems and solutions.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2016)

SixFoot said:


> I predict trash services will be null and void once 3D-printers start recycling household trash.


That would have to be decades away because the printers can't just utilize anything. They need specific "filament".


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


In that case, the best technology development would currently be something that eliminates the human population as commodity.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 21, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> In that case, the best technology development would currently be something that eliminates the human population as commodity.


Uh..._no_. Not even a little. You _could_ make the case that "the best technology would be something that eliminates the human *element*" - but definitely not the human population. You do understand that technology, machines, etc. only exist to serve man. If we eliminate man, there is absolutely no purpose whatsoever for their existence.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 21, 2016)

P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > In that case, the best technology development would currently be something that eliminates the human population as commodity.
> ...


One could make the same argument about the purpose of human existence and its creator if the creator decides to self destruct.  But my thinking was rather about the problem that humans are commodities when in an industrialized power structure.  This way population statistics can and do present the greatest danger for human well being, thus a prime candidate for technological targeting.


----------



## SixFoot (Jul 23, 2016)

P@triot said:


> SixFoot said:
> 
> 
> > I predict trash services will be null and void once 3D-printers start recycling household trash.
> ...



In the last year, I've seen printers come out that could utilize powdered materials, glass, ceramic, and even printers that can print multiple materials at the same time. Currently, I believe 3D printers are today what PC's were in the late 80's.

I'd say 20 years tops, and 3D printers will have created a technological revolution that eclipses even the impact of the World Wide Web.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 24, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.


The people who control the technology will use it to enslave the masses.

If technology ever got smart enough it would realize we are its only threat and it'd wipe us out if it could.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 24, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Hopefully we don't have wars in the future and people will live to 100. Smart cars will mean less fatal crashes.  We're going to have to cut down on the number of kids we have.

Or maybe in the future you buy salmon eggs and just home grow your fish.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 24, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


_What_? That's _completely_ different. Man doesn't exist to support God. Technology exists to support man. You're comparing apples to telephone poles there.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 24, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Awesome story about how one man is leveraging technology to enlighten the people of North Korea...
> 
> He Calls Himself ‘Free Man’


Technology is fizzling.  What is new in the past 50 years is primarily used for entertainment.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 24, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Hopefully we don't have wars in the future and people will live to 100.


We will _always_ have wars because there will _always_ be evil. The only question is how will technology be leveraged in those wars. I'd like to see a _huge_ push towards defensive systems like Ronald Reagan's "Star Wars". If we can get to a point where we have some type of "missile shield" that protects us, then we alleviate concerns and new offensive capabilities cease to be a threat to us.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 24, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome story about how one man is leveraging technology to enlighten the people of North Korea...
> ...


"Fizzling"? You're kidding - right?!? 

Voice Over IP isn't used for "entertainment". Neither is encryption. While the Internet is certainly heavily used for entertainment, it is equally as heavily used for learning, e-commerce, communication, and collaboration. GPS has been developed in the last 50 years and is nearly _never_ used for "entertainment". WikiLeaks has exposed secrets and made governments more accountable to the people?

As a consultant - I was once involved in a project to roll out a "medical robot" at a healthcare facility. From literally _anywhere_ in the world - a physician could see a patient. The robot had built in blood pressure cuff, heart rate monitor, etc. which would provide all of the vitals in real time to the physician. There were cameras, mics, and speakers for the physician and patient to interact. The physician could steer the robot through out the facility from patient room to patient room. The applications were near limitless. If a patient came in that didn't speak English, a physician from their nation could be engaged to provide the exam. If a physician on site was stumped, the best specialists in the world could be consulted.

Technology is far from "fizzling" - it is rapidly accelerating. It's making the world safer, it's expanding our life expectancy, and it's allowing us to achieve more in less time.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 24, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Kids today are the dumbest they've ever been.  People don't live much longer than they did 50 years ago.  Doctors came to your home when you were sick.  
My grandmother as a child rode horse drawn carriages, had no telephone or electricity in her home.  Planes did not exist.  I sat with her watching man land on the moon.  Today, we can't get a man in space.

Yes, technology is fizzling.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 24, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I just provided a dozen examples that say otherwise. You want to talk about space? We just reached Jupiter with the "Juno Probe" which was launched in 2011.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 24, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


We were landing on planets over 40 years ago.  Outside of entertainment, technology impact on mankind is minimal in the last 50 years.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 24, 2016)

My grandmother went from horse buggies to electricity to telephones to flying in jets to watching men walk on the moon.

In the last 50 years we still rely upon combustion engines, can't get a man in space, Doctor will see you in 6 weeks instead of immediately coming to your house and now we have the pinnacle of 21st century technology - Pokemon go.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 24, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


No matter how many times you repeat a lie, it doesn't make it true. I've provided actual examples that refute your claim. You've provided nothing other than repeating the same _bizarre_ opinion. Hell - my smartphone alone proves you wrong. I have video telephony capabilities on it. I use it for work, for communicating with family and friends, for email, and I have dozens of apps like banking, healthcare, etc. that makes my life easier. And speaking of banking - direct deposit sure as hell isn't "entertainment" but it's made life easier for people who used to spend their Friday nights sitting in line for hours to deposit their checks from work.

You're clearly one of those old grandparents who are out of touch with technology. You idea of "technology" is the Nintendo game console from 1988.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 24, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> My grandmother went from horse buggies to electricity to telephones to flying in jets to watching men walk on the moon.
> 
> In the last 50 years we still rely upon combustion engines, can't get a man in space, *Doctor will see you in 6 weeks instead of immediately coming to your house* and now we have the pinnacle of 21st century technology - Pokemon go.


Actually - I can see my doctor from the comforts of my own bed on my iPad and even my iPhone. So I don't have to go to my doctor and my doctor doesn't have to come to me. You just defeated your own position.

And the fact that you _believe_ (key word) that the "pinnacle" of 21st Century technology is Pokemon kind of illustrates how out of touch you are with what is really going on in the world...

You're one of those "the world was SO much better in the 1950's" people. Don't worry - my mother is like that as well. I guess all old people are.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Nothing you list comes even close to life changers going from horses to autos, horses to jets, horses to walking on the moon, electricity in the home, telephone service.  

You're simply delusional thinking VOIP is a life changing technology.  It's a telephone.  You are convinced it is wonderful your doctor treats you from India when he used to drive to your house to see you.  Pathetic.

Almost all technology of the last 50 years is simply making something that already exists a little better.  There has been nothing new that has greatly improved the life of human beings like during the early 2th century.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> You are convinced it is wonderful your doctor treats you from India when he used to drive to your house to see you.  Pathetic.


So let's see if I have this right - you're amazed that some hack in a podunk town would show up at your house (as if that even _remotely_ qualifies as "technology") and would cut your arm to bleed you to fix your ailments, but you find it "pathetic" that you can literally see the best specialist in the _world_ from wherever you are?

You're astounded that you and grandma watched a man land on the moon (wow - a whole two hours away) but find it "pathetic" that we were able to travel for *five years* (with no way to refuel) to reach Jupiter?

From my iPhone I can now see my doctor (way better than him coming to see me - which again is hilarious that you cite as "technology" when a person coming to your house is as old as man and doesn't even remotely qualify), make a video call allowing me to see in real time the person I'm talking to anywhere in the world, or even control the lights and security system in my home.

And oh yeah...speaking of the iPhone....the little device that fits in my pocket is 120 *million* times more powerful than the computers NASA used to put a man on the moon while you and grandma watched. And those computers took up several very large rooms. What I carry in my pocket is *millions* of times more powerful.

The iPhone 6 uses an Apple-designed 64 bit Cortex A8 ARM architecture composed of approximately 1.6 billion transistors.  It operates at 1.4 GHZ and can process instructions at a rate of approximately 1.2 instructions every cycle in each of its 2 cores. That’s 3.36 billion instructions per second. Put simply, the iPhone 6’s clock is 32,600 times faster than the best Apollo era computers and could perform instructions 120,000,000 times faster.

Your smartphone is millions of times more powerful that all of NASA's combined computing in 1969

But hey.....tell us what a "marvel" it was to sit on the couch drinking milk with grandma that was brought to your house by a milkman. Bet that shit was just _mind_ _blowing_.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > You are convinced it is wonderful your doctor treats you from India when he used to drive to your house to see you.  Pathetic.
> ...


Oh great.  So Dr Raj Tam in India can treat you over the iPhone and that's a plus?  Youre not delusional, you're crazy.

And we flew by planets over 55 years ago, BFD.

Name 3 life changing technology introductions in the past 50 years.  Not modifications of existing technology, introductions.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



1.) The cell phone
A.) When you people broke down - you walked for miles in the dark
B.) You were often inaccessible even during a family emergency
C.) It dramatically effected business having employees traveling that you couldn't reach​2.) The pc
A. This one requires no explanation. If you don't think the personal computer _*dramatically*_ changed the world then you need serious help​
3.) Left Ventricular Assist Device or LVAD
A. Keeps people *alive* while they wait for a heart transplant.​Boom. Game over. You lose. Incidentally - what a completely disingenuous position to say "not a modification of an existing technology". _All_ technology is a modification of existing technology and always will be. Technology builds on top of existing technology. We improve it. You're essentially trying to find a way not to look stupid after dozens of examples have proven you _wrong_.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Oh great.  So Dr Raj Tam in India can treat you over the iPhone and that's a plus?  Youre not delusional, you're crazy.



So you'd rather have Dr. Elmer "Bubba" Woods cut your arm and bleed you to fix your bacterial infection than see the best specialist in the world simply because you're a backwoods xenophobe? _Wow_....


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

The most amazing "technology" ever "invented" in the mind of WEATHERMAN2020...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great.  So Dr Raj Tam in India can treat you over the iPhone and that's a plus?  Youre not delusional, you're crazy.
> ...





P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh great.  So Dr Raj Tam in India can treat you over the iPhone and that's a plus?  Youre not delusional, you're crazy.
> ...


Now Mr Technology thinks leeches were commonly used 50 years ago. 
Just proves that no matter how easy access to information is, people are still ignorant morons.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> The most amazing "technology" ever "invented" in the mind of WEATHERMAN2020...
> 
> View attachment 82887


OMG, how terrible people used to actually bring groceries to your home.

Today we are so advanced, and make people drive to get their groceries and bag it themselves.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Now Mr Technology thinks leeches were commonly used 50 years ago.
> Just proves that no matter how easy access to information is, people are still ignorant morons.


Says the guy who thinks a physician coming to your house = "technology"


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > The most amazing "technology" ever "invented" in the mind of WEATHERMAN2020...
> ...


And yet when I mention how terrible it is for a physician to drive to your house when you can see a better physician anywhere in the world, you mock it. You continue to defeat your own position.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Yes, a doctor going to the home of a sick person rather than making that sick person travel to sit in a waiting room for hours is a sign of a more advanced society.

The fact you think skyping with Dr Raj in India to diagnosis and cure you is a good thing simply shows how stupid young people are these days.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Here's the bottom line: while the milkman and the doctor coming to your house was "mind blowing" technology to you and grandma - it is neither mind blow nor technology. Today we have unmanned drones flying information on SD cards and thumb drives into North Korea. We have iPhones in our pockets that are 120 *million* times more powerful than the NASA super computers that were used to put man on the moon. Not only that, but they have video telephony abilities, apps that can run your entire life, and texting for real time communications around the world. We have medical technology that can keep people alive while they wait for a heart transplant (and which is mobile so that they can continue to live their lives while they wait for that new heart) and we have medical robots allowing for a physician to examine a patient from _anywhere_ in the world. And we launched a probe that flew for 5 years across the entire galaxy (without refueling) and reached Jupiter (which had never been done before). And oh yeah - we landed a rover on Mars.

But hey....it was quite something that you and grandma could sit on the couch drinking a fresh glass of milk without having left the front door. _Wow_...


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yes, a doctor going to the home of a sick person rather than making that sick person travel to sit in a waiting room for hours is a sign of a more advanced society.
> 
> The fact you think skyping with Dr Raj in India to diagnosis and cure you is a good thing simply shows how stupid young people are these days.


Sorry, I'd rather see the best specialist in the world leveraging the best medical technology than have Dr. Elmer "Bubba" Woods pull up on his horse drawn carriage and cut my arm to bleed me. Basically what you're saying is that you're a racist and you hate people from India. Incidentally - most of the best specialists in the world are in the U.S. but just not in your podunk town with you and grandma. It's kind of nice to know that you can see the heart specialists in the world renowned Cleveland Clinic if you live in Arizona.

But hey....tell us again of the "marvels" of sitting on the couch with grandma and drinking the milk that was delivered to your day. 

I've realized that genius here confuses _service_ (a doctor coming to your house, the milkman delivering milk) with technology...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a doctor going to the home of a sick person rather than making that sick person travel to sit in a waiting room for hours is a sign of a more advanced society.
> ...


I asked you to list just 3 technology breakthroughs impacting mankind in the last 50 years.  You can't even name one.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yes, a doctor going to the home of a sick person rather than making that sick person travel to sit in a waiting room for hours is a sign of a more advanced society.
> 
> The fact you think skyping with Dr Raj in India to diagnosis and cure you is a good thing simply shows how stupid young people are these days.


With my way - nobody has to travel (neither the doctor nor the patient) and you get to see an exponentially better doctor. The fact that you think it's bad shows how stupid old people are these days. They can't get past the 1950's. That was the "golden era" and anything beyond that is no good. Like I said genius - my mom's the same way. I'm used to dealing with the absurdity. We all just pat her gently on her head and send her back to her nursing home room. It's all you can do with people who can't embrace technology and move on.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I named three stupid. The cell phone, the desktop computer, and LVAD. It's all right there for everyone to see. You denying that it's there doesn't change the fact that it _is_ there.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a doctor going to the home of a sick person rather than making that sick person travel to sit in a waiting room for hours is a sign of a more advanced society.
> ...


A medical diagnoses over the phone is advanced.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yes, a doctor going to the home of a sick person rather than making that sick person travel to sit in a waiting room for hours is a sign of a more advanced society.


Here...let me help you. I know how confusing everything can get when you get older. 

serv·ice
ˈsərvəs/
_noun_
*1*. the action of helping or doing work for someone.
"millions are involved in voluntary service"
synonyms: favor, kindness, good turn, helping hand; More

*2*. a system supplying a public need such as transport, communications, or utilities such as electricity and water.
"a regular bus service"
synonyms: amenity, facility, resource, utility
"a range of local services"

tech·nol·o·gy
tekˈnäləjē/
_noun_

the application of scientific knowledge for practical purposes, especially in industry.
"advances in computer technology"
machinery and equipment developed from the application of scientific knowledge.
the branch of knowledge dealing with engineering or applied sciences.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Einstein thinks mobile phones and computers didn't exist 50 years ago. 
And I'm sure every American is happy they have an LVAD implanted in their chest.

BTW Einstein, I have a US patent for a medical device and am living happily ever after.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Awesome story about how one man is leveraging technology to enlighten the people of North Korea...
> 
> He Calls Himself ‘Free Man’



Problem is, the more technology we're getting, the more we're going backwards.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


It's not over the phone genius. The robot has full medical diagnosis capabilities (heart rate, blood pressure, temperature, etc.) and the app has full video service so the physician can see everything they would be able to see in person.

But hey....keep confusing _service_ with _technology_


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Einstein thinks mobile phones and computers didn't exist 50 years ago.


Cell phones existed 50 years ago?!? Bwahahahahahahahahah!!!! 

The First Mobile Phone Call Was Made 40 Years Ago Today


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


The app sticks a finger up my ass and fondles my balls?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Einstein thinks mobile phones and computers didn't exist 50 years ago.
> ...


Wow, over 43 years since the cell phones.  
Thanks for validating my point.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> BTW Einstein, I have a US patent for a medical device and am living happily ever after.


Yeah...._sure_ you do. You and grandma developed a new lid for the glass milk jar - did ya?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW Einstein, I have a US patent for a medical device and am living happily ever after.
> ...


I don't give a crap if you deny reality.  Seems to be your specialty.  
How's your LVAD changed your life?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You said 50 years ago. Moving the goal posts, _stupid_? You were off by an entire decade.

By the way - just because the first prototype concept was built 43 years ago doesn't mean shit. It did come to fruition in the market until a decade _later_. It wasn't until 1983 that they were available to the consumer. So the world has only had cell phones in their hand for 33 years genius. And you said 50 years. Idiot.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


How did landing on the moon change _your_ life with grandma, idiot? You didn't land on the moon. 

You sure you want to play this game, stupid? You're looking dumber with each post that you back track, move the goal posts, and change your position all because you're too arrogant too old to admit you were *wrong*.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> How's your LVAD changed your life?


It has dramatically changed the life of every person who has used it to stay alive and every person who loved that individual. Idiot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Now 7 years is a decade.  Technology teach you that too?
Great advancement for mankind.  Now people sit at a table staring at a device in front of their face texting each other and go running off of cliffs chasing cartoon characters.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > How's your LVAD changed your life?
> ...


How many viruses have been irradiated or pushed into obscurity in the past 50 years?  I can name a lot in the 50 years prior.  Eliminating small pox and polio is impacting mankind, not some obscure implant device.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


How people choose to leverage the technology is a reflection of their stupidity (such as yours) - not a reflection of the technology. In your mind, landing on the moon was some amazing thing - yet there is literally no practical application in the history of mankind for that. It was no "advancement" at all in our lives.

You defeat your own argument with each post.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Of course you see no practical applications in the miniaturization of electronics made possible by the space program, use of satellites, understanding of the universe etc etc.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Well that's a cute false narrative considering that neither small pox nor polio have been "eliminated". Small pox  isn't even remotely close to having been "eliminated" and polio (while way ahead of small pox in terms of being eliminated) still exists...

The *polio* vaccine is part of the routine childhood vaccination schedule currently used in the United States. Children typically receive four doses of the vaccine before entering elementary school. While *polio has been eliminated* from most parts of the world, it is still endemic in Pakistan, Afghanistan and Nigeria.
*Polio To Be Eradicated By 2018? | HealthMap*
www.healthmap.org/site/diseasedaily/article/*polio*-be-eradicated-2018-41213

Typical "back in my day" buffoon. Everything was soooooo much better back in his day. Probably because everything he _thinks_ is true, *isn't*.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Of course you see no practical applications in the miniaturization of electronics made possible by the space program, use of satellites, understanding of the universe etc etc.


Nothing was made "miniaturized" by landing on the moon genius. Did the moon give us some great knowledge in how to shrink chips and systems boards? 

And how in the hell has "understanding the universe" made your life on the couch with grandma better? Does the milkman deliver milk better somehow from that? Not to mention that landing on the moon didn't even give us any understanding of the universe.

You're so dumb - you don't even understand _why_ we went to the moon and what it did for us. Let me help you here sparky....

We went to the moon to flex our military, engineering, and innovation "might" to the Soviets. That's it. That was the _only_ reason. The moon was simply a big rock that offered *nothing* to mankind. What we did ultimately gain from it was missile technology. We became better able to deliver warheads around the world.

I feel like I'm talking to 6 year old.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you see no practical applications in the miniaturization of electronics made possible by the space program, use of satellites, understanding of the universe etc etc.
> ...


You just keep on displaying your ignorance.  Use some of that technology and educate yourself on the technological advancements made by NASA.

And since you think going from horses to cars and jets is just as big an advancement as Pokemon go, I'm sure you'll learn a lot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 25, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Shitforbrains thinks Americans live in fear of getting polio or small pox like they were a hundred years ago.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Again...says the person who thinks the milkman bringing a jar of milk to grandma's house was the greatest "technological advancement" in the history of mankind.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Don't try to backpedal now sparky. You went on record stating they were "eliminated". And just like everything else - you were *wrong*. Keep talking stupid. Every time you speak, I'm able to unequivocally *prove* that you are wrong.

Tell us again how you sat on the couch with grandma drinking milk that the milkman brought you while curing polio....


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Or ... Wars will have to continue because every peace treaty is always written for the purpose of restarting the war some time in the future, maybe a generation later.  This is a matter of fact.  For smart cars, they are great, but I see them as a means of centralized powers taking away your most basic mobility, into their private control.  Europeans already have almost no kids, but it is a good idea to cut down on them, because it is the kids that get enslaved and/or get the punishment for all wars. And if you live to 100, which most people are currently already forecasted to do, as per financial industry standards, then you will suffer decades in a nursing home whilst making your annuity portfolios enslave more people and start more wars.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Or ... Wars will have to continue because every peace treaty is always written for the purpose of restarting the war some time in the future, maybe a generation later.  This is a matter of fact.  For smart cars, they are great, but I see them as a means of centralized powers taking away your most basic mobility, into their private control.  Europeans already have almost no kids, but it is a good idea to cut down on them, because it is the kids that get enslaved and/or get the punishment for all wars. And if you live to 100, which most people are currently already forecasted to do, as per financial industry standards, then you will suffer decades in a nursing home whilst making your annuity portfolios enslave more people and start more wars. 


P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Most religious texts include references that one of the purposes of man's existence is to glorify God.  Even agnostic religions such as Buddhism teach that man causes big damage unless working in a predefined fashion.  So the relationship of technology to man, is very similar to that of man to God.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 27, 2016)

This thread is super interesting, so I am bumping it back to top.  

Here is another way we can look at modern technology.  In the scifi genre, there are usually aliens with such advanced technology, that humans can do nothing about it.  Today, humans themselves have drones that can destroy targets from 10000 feet up, without the target ever suspecting that the drone is there. So, have humans now been split into two, such as humans that are like aliens, against humans that are not?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


LOL. First of all, this old man goes to college with those kids. They are as smart as any I knew when I was their age. Not only that, they are covering far more, far faster than they did when I first started college in the '60's. In fact, I was showing a friend, a metallurgical engineer, what we were studying in third quarter Calculus, and he could hardly believe it. He said they did not take that until grad school. 

Lordy, people do so live longer than they did when I was young. On the average, far longer. And far healthier. 

Now, when that doctor was driving to your house, he was not analyzing your problem, or anyone else's. So that was valuable wasted time. 

Yes, we can get a man into space, but the things we need to know can be achieved by robots at much less expense. And we have several private enterprises now vying to put men into space for commercial ventures. And that is the traditional method here in America. The government pioneers it, when no business can afford it, then as the technology develops, and becomes less expensive, private enterprise takes over, and the government moves on to the next frontier.

Why you are so down on America, and all of it's citizens, I don't know.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Again, name 3 technological introductions in the past 50 years that have changed mankind for the better.  Yeah, we have cell phones.  Primary use is to text so you don't have to talk to people and play games with.  I know all about private ventures in space, I have SpaceX parts out there with my signatures on the paperwork.  

Most college graduates can't tell you where a tomato comes from, let alone how to function in the labor force. 

Keep in mind I speak in generalities, so please don't say so and so does this.  But the human race is getting dumber.  I study the ancients now, and what they accomplished runs circles around us today.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 27, 2016)

The ancients did a great deal with a very primitive technology. However, their technology left them at the untender mercy of natural events. Santorini.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> The ancients did a great deal with a very primitive technology. However, their technology left them at the untender mercy of natural events. Santorini.


Pretty much the same natural events that kill us today.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I've already done this several times and made you look like an idiot. And you have to be a pretty big idiot to get me to completely agree with Old Rocks.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The ancients did a great deal with a very primitive technology. However, their technology left them at the untender mercy of natural events. Santorini.
> ...


Hey....I know! Why don't you tell us again how it was mind-boggling "technology" that the milk-man delivered milk to grandma's doorstep and how the doctor would come to your house and bleed you to "fix" your ailments.

Idiot here still confuses technology and _service_.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Ah yes, you state an obscure medical implant few use is a game changer technology for humanity.  You prove people under 40 are clueless.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Funny how no matter what technology we state you proclaim it is "not a game changer". Thankful for the rest of us (who actually have common sense), you are not the ultimate arbiter of what constitutes a "game changer". Because anyone who is not an idiot realizes that keeping people alive _is_ a "game changer".


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


Customer service is a sign of an advanced civilization. The fact you don't know this is again another display of your ignorance.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


But you know what it is *not* a sign of _idiot_? Technology


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


You validate my point, thank you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Technology that existed before you were born.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You have no point. And you have no common sense either. All you have is idiotic longings for the "good old days" where the milk-man showed up at your home.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Again stupid....it's *not* "technology". It is _service_. Two very different concepts junior.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Yeah.  Romans built the coliseum in Rome in 5 years.  How long does it take to build a stadium today?  Romans built roads and water systems still in use today.  Our roads and water systems are falling apart after 50 years.  5,000 years ago we built structures no one can figure out how.  Hell, we don't even know how they built the great cathedrals of Europe.  Greeks built computers 2,000 years ago.  Yeah, I long for the good old days.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Oh man....Tell me junior, did the roman coliseum have over 10 million feet of electrical wiring? Did it have over 5 million feet of fiber optic cabling and over 2.5 million feet of Cat6e cabling? Did it have over 3,000 tv's in it? Did it have hundreds of digital signage boards such as menu boards at concession stands? Did it have running water and electricity? Massive kitchens for producing foods?

Do you realize what an idiot you are now? Because the rest of us do....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Didn't teach you much in college did they?  Just learn about Carbon emmissons?  Roman Coliseum had A/C, could empty in 15 minutes, and go from holding floating ships to playing land games in an hour.  

Hilarious you think you're so advanced with your Pokemon and boob tube.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Oh lord....another "carbon emissions global warming" tin foil hat conspiracy theorist.

Junior....nothing you said that explained away the reason it takes so much longer to build stadiums today. The freaking roman coliseum didn't have miles and miles of fiber optic cabling and electrical wiring, thousands and thousands of tv's and digital boards, etc. Hell - the coliseum didn't even have _doors_.


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


LOL  Damn, try reading 'The Ancient Engineers' by L. Sprague DeCamp and his wife. You might actually learn something about how much of that was built.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.


When the singularity occurs, we will all be taking orders from machines, if they don't kill us all, that is.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 28, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.
> ...


Don't believe the Hollywood hype that applies human feelings to machines...


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 28, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.
> ...


The machines will give humans what humans deserve, I am sure.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 28, 2016)

P@triot said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


I think it is interesting, that mathematically, the structure of feelings is a container and precondition of cognition and logic classification.  In other words, machines too need to have feelings, to be able to make self contained decisions.  So Hollywood animating all kinds of objects is not that far from the truth and necessity.  Mathematically, at least.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



What do humans deserve?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2016)

P@triot said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Who said I was?  However, machines will have goals.  What those goals will be is anybody's guess.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I think machines need to have emotions to have goals - to exhibit motivated behavior.  They don't need them to think.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 28, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I don't know but let's guess it from their own documents.  For example, humans dictated peace treaties onto each other during one of their recent great wars.  Then they wrapped those into legalese.  And today they believe it religiously that the world starts and ends with what they wrote there, not even giving a chance to something that may be above them.  So humans may very well just invite what they deserve, otherwise they create governments that give them even worse.  Hehehe.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



You still haven't explained what it is you think they deserve.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2016)

You know what I think would bring about a quick and decisive defeat of ISIL?

Smart phones and cell towers.  When people see what life is like in other places, maybe then they would want to have a democracy and a peaceful nation. 

Education and awareness of other places in the world is a sure fire way to defeat terrorists, because they don't want you to know anything other than what they tell you.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 28, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know what I think would bring about a quick and decisive defeat of ISIL?
> 
> Smart phones and cell towers.  When people see what life is like in other places, maybe then they would want to have a democracy and a peaceful nation.
> 
> Education and awareness of other places in the world is a sure fire way to defeat terrorists, because they don't want you to know anything other than what they tell you.



Who's going to pay to educate 1.6 billion people?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 28, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know what I think would bring about a quick and decisive defeat of ISIL?
> 
> Smart phones and cell towers.  When people see what life is like in other places, maybe then they would want to have a democracy and a peaceful nation.
> 
> Education and awareness of other places in the world is a sure fire way to defeat terrorists, because they don't want you to know anything other than what they tell you.


Nice idea, but the Iranian people were very pro West - top vacation spot was Israel.  They know what they could have, and even tried to take charge in 2009.  Obama and the world let them hang - literally.


----------



## anotherlife (Jul 29, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know what I think would bring about a quick and decisive defeat of ISIL?
> 
> Smart phones and cell towers.  When people see what life is like in other places, maybe then they would want to have a democracy and a peaceful nation.
> 
> Education and awareness of other places in the world is a sure fire way to defeat terrorists, because they don't want you to know anything other than what they tell you.



This did bring down the communist regimes indeed.  Interesting that the information exclusion is now the fastest in the USA.  The Syrians probably all have cell phones, because even Africans all have cell phones despite the lack of electricity in those countries.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 31, 2016)

The WikiLeaks dump provided yet another prime example of how technology is going to liberate the world. In the 1930's - *nobody* learns of the Dumbocrats rigging elections. Even if someone from the inner circle did come forward - no one would have believed them.

Now - thanks to technology - information about corruption has once again been delivered _directly_ into the hands of the people. Even the media couldn't cover for them like they used to do.

HERE IT IS=> Detailed List of Findings in Wikileaks DNC Document Dump


----------



## P@triot (Jul 31, 2016)

The new "media" - only made possible through technology. And yet another example of how it will liberate the world by shining a light on corruption...

“How will you, as president, tackle this protected class of media elites without stepping on the first amendment rights of average Americans?” questioned another user.

“I have been very concerned about media bias and the total dishonesty of the press,” Trump said. “I think new media is a great way to get out the truth.”

Trump Praises ‘New Media’ During Reddit AMA


----------



## P@triot (Aug 4, 2016)

Another great example of technology getting information into the hands of the people.

Here is the Democrat Party in _all_ of its glory....

"I’m not totally opposed to the idea but it would have to be somewhat controlled. We could set up a ‘demo’ *where we pretend that Trump just said a really offensive thing and then the process of clipping video and getting a release out the door*…" - email from Eric Walker.

WikiLeaks: DNC conspiring to create false Trump information and release with Reuters


----------



## Slyhunter (Aug 4, 2016)

Machines will have no purpose without humans to take care of. They'll idle and rust away without purpose.

What are the masses going to do when they no longer have jobs because machines do them? Everybody will be on the Dole then.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 4, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Machines will have no purpose without humans to take care of. They'll idle and rust away without purpose.
> 
> What are the masses going to do when they no longer have jobs because machines do them? Everybody will be on the Dole then.


Well that won't be an issue since the machines will be doing all of the work for us. The problem with "being on the dole" right now is that half the population (or less) has to carry _all_ of society. That is not only unsustainable, it leads to people giving up (why carry someone else when you can live on the dole as well - Atlas Shrugged).

But if machines are farming and producing all of the food, if machines are handling all of the healthcare needs, if machines are handling all of the education, then all of our needs are being handled and it's ok that none of us work. Of course, there will always need to be _some_ human oversight, interaction, etc. but you get the general idea.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 4, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Machines will have no purpose without humans to take care of. They'll idle and rust away without purpose.
> ...


With current processing power, or in like 20 years, we can make machine humans too, like robots and cyborgs.  They can work and run wars for humans, but I think they can then as well do better, and for example be manufactured in curvy girly shapes and be programmed with emotions accordingly.  It will be fun to watch how the burly big fat feminist lesbo bullies in Washington will scramble to pass a new law to outlaw them.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 4, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Slyhunter said:
> ...



Hey, AnotherLife............got news for you, the increase in computing power has already happened.  Scientists have FINALLY developed the first programmable/reprogrammable quantum computer.  Someone already has a thread on it, check it out if you get the chance. 

And, from the linked article, it's 70 to 95 percent successful, depending on the algorithm used.


----------



## anotherlife (Aug 4, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Excellent news!  Finally I can have a shapely gf that doesn't threaten with pregnancy.


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 5, 2016)

Technology can reduce human achievement:


----------



## LittleNipper (Aug 5, 2016)

Science and Technology without GOD makes life precarious at best:


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2016)

LittleNipper said:


> Technology can reduce human achievement:


And you base that on a _song_ done from two hippies in the 1960's?!? 

Wow....you really bring some strong research to the table from which you from your opinions.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2016)

LittleNipper said:


> Science and Technology without GOD makes life precarious at best:


You know what makes life precarious? Using music from the 1960's to form all of your opinions about life.


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.


OCTOBER 3 2016: ASSANGE ALIVE and FREE. Tomorrow is Wikileaks "October (4) suprise" GOOD Day Mate JULIAN!


----------



## AZGAL (Oct 3, 2016)

ASSANGE is alive today Oct.3 2016 and hopefully tomorrow for the Wikileaks  "October surprise" GO JULIAN!!!


----------



## P@triot (Oct 10, 2016)

More evidence that technology will liberate the world. And there isn't a damn thing that progressives can do about it...

Come and Take It: “disintermediating the state,” one 3D-printed gun at a time


----------



## ABikerSailor (Oct 10, 2016)

You know, at one time when the Internet first started, and there was a way to communicate with others world wide without all the expensive phone bills, I thought that "yeah.............there is an excellent chance this will make humans smarter and bring us together".  

I also felt that way when I saw people in oppressive regimes using social media as a way to try to change things.

However................after watching the way some of my younger friends act when they come over to my house to see me?  Not sure anymore.  Lots of the younger types like to live on their phones and would rather text than talk on the phone or face to face.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 10, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, at one time when the Internet first started, and there was a way to communicate with others world wide without all the expensive phone bills, I thought that "yeah.............there is an excellent chance this will make humans smarter and bring us together".
> 
> I also felt that way when I saw people in oppressive regimes using social media as a way to try to change things.
> 
> However................after watching the way some of my younger friends act when they come over to my house to see me?  Not sure anymore.  Lots of the younger types like to live on their phones and would rather text than talk on the phone or face to face.


Certainly. There is a lot of truth to that. I think it's like anything else - how the individual chooses to leverage it. A steak knife for me is a wonderful thing. I cut my steak, I eat it, end of story. A steak knife in the hands of Ted Bundy is a horrific thing.

So while our youth might be less socially adept - there are still billions of people leveraging it for incredible things. Did you happen to catch 60 Minutes last night? They did a story about AI and how IBM's Watson is assisting in cancer treatments. It was fascinating.

I just love the idea that governments cannot stop it - try as they might. Sure, they can hack. They can shut down internet access. But here you have a man flying a drone into an oppressive state and getting the information to them _anyway_.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 7, 2016)

Another great example of the power of technology. Lowering healthcare costs and disrupting the status quo. I can't wait until this moves into traditional healthcare. Whether directly through apps on a smartphone or some sort of affordable kit, the ability to take basic vitals (temperature, BP, heart rate, etc.) and get a diagnosis for common ailments at extremely affordable prices is a _major_ game changer.

Startup Fights South Carolina Law on Online Eye Exams


----------



## ABikerSailor (Nov 7, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Another great example of the power of technology. Lowering healthcare costs and disrupting the status quo. I can't wait until this moves into traditional healthcare. Whether directly through apps on a smartphone or some sort of affordable kit, the ability to take basic vitals (temperature, BP, heart rate, etc.) and get a diagnosis for common ailments at extremely affordable prices is a _major_ game changer.
> 
> Startup Fights South Carolina Law on Online Eye Exams



I saw on the news the other day where some companies are already doing something like that.  They have special booths where a tech hooks you up to machines to get your vitals, and you get to SKYPE with a doctor to see if you need basic treatment or if you need to get to a hospital.  One woman's life was saved by one of these checkups because they detected a condition that was just starting and could have killed her, but it was caught in time.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.




What history are you going by there?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 7, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Another great example of the power of technology. Lowering healthcare costs and disrupting the status quo. I can't wait until this moves into traditional healthcare. Whether directly through apps on a smartphone or some sort of affordable kit, the ability to take basic vitals (temperature, BP, heart rate, etc.) and get a diagnosis for common ailments at extremely affordable prices is a _major_ game changer.
> ...


Yeah...isn't that awesome? I live a little bit outside of one of the leading healthcare industries in the world and there are quite a few of those booths available. Also, one of the hospitals (and there are quite a few of them) has an app for your iPhone where you can have a video conference with a physician for just $25 and the physician will diagnose you and write a prescription (it's obviously for stuff like sore throats, ear infections, skin rashes, etc.). But for $25, a person doesn't even need health insurance for costs that cheap! The other great thing about it is that it frees up the ER's, Urgent Cares, and family practices for more serious illnesses. It's a good thing all around.

About 8 years ago or so I was involved with the roll out of a clinical robot. A physician from anywhere in the world could log in and steer the robot through out the hospital. He/she could bring it right up to the bedside of the patient and they could see each other. The robot came equipped with BP cuffs, stethoscope, heart monitors, etc. The physician could walk the patient through attaching everything themselves and they could the get a really good exam. While it didn't bring down costs like these other technologies we are discussing, the cool thing about it was that it gave the patient access to the best specialists in the world, even if they resided in another country. Great stuff.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 7, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody has predicted even the PC.  So it is impossible to tell what technology will do, free people or enslave people.  But if history is anything to go by, then technology will not free people but will enslave people instead.
> ...


The human one, disgraceful as is.  Luckily the age of the machines is coming soon, and we will make you history.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 7, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...






Why don't you try making sense first.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Technology will eventually replace every human work.  Too bad, every species on earth survives at the merit that it can work for itself.  Once this is taken away from humans, what future will humans get?  Extinction, a form of liberation, in a way, I heard.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...






Nonsense.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




Heard from whom?


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Why nonsense?  Do you know an animal, or even a plant, that survives by not doing anything for itself?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...




History. Technology has always created new work.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 8, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Awesome story about how one man is leveraging technology to enlighten the people of North Korea...
> 
> He Calls Himself ‘Free Man’


Good man.  I'm sure the North Koreans have a bounty on him.


----------



## Divine Wind (Nov 8, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Machines will have no purpose without humans to take care of. They'll idle and rust away without purpose.
> 
> What are the masses going to do when they no longer have jobs because machines do them? Everybody will be on the Dole then.


Disagreed.  There are explorer robots on Mars.  There will be explorer and mining robots in the asteroid belt. They'll be fine without humans. 

Also disagreed about people.  What they do will be up to them.  Some will be content to smoke pot and play video games all day but others will be restless.  They'll be the ones designing new technology or going into space or under the oceans to use it.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Technology will eventually replace every human work.  Too bad, every species on earth survives at the merit that it can work for itself.  Once this is taken away from humans, what future will humans get?  Extinction, a form of liberation, in a way, I heard.


Really? We're going to become "extinct" by having machines do the work for us? I wonder how many people said that same thing a hundred years ago when the tractor was built. Did we go "extinct"? No. Just the opposite - it helped us thrive.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Why nonsense?  Do you know an animal, or even a plant, that survives by not doing anything for itself?


Yes. My dog. He does absolutely nothing for himself. I provide all food. All water. All healthcare. And I've done that for all of my dogs and they've all lived a full life.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't think technology could liberate the world
Technology is not perfect
It solves some problems but not all of them
And some problems are created by technology


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> I don't think technology could liberate the world
> Technology is not perfect
> It solves some problems but not all of them
> And some problems are created by technology


I didn't say technology will make life perfect. I said it would LIBERATE the world. It's making it harder and harder for oppressive governments to hide the truth from the people.


----------



## esthermoon (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't agree P@triot. I think governments have no problems to hide the truth from their citizens 
They lie all the time and people trust them.... O_O


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 8, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Always?  Ford in its top days employed 1 million workers.  Google in its top days employed 1 thousand workers.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 8, 2016)

P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Technology will eventually replace every human work.  Too bad, every species on earth survives at the merit that it can work for itself.  Once this is taken away from humans, what future will humans get?  Extinction, a form of liberation, in a way, I heard.
> ...


Lots of people starved because tractors made them lose the competition to keep their farms.  The 1929 depression was already in full swing in the agricultural sector 2 years before 1929.  And if we expect to transition again like farmers transitioned into industrial working class, then can everybody become a computer scientists?  And if yes, is there a need for 7 billion computer scientists?


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 8, 2016)

P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Why nonsense?  Do you know an animal, or even a plant, that survives by not doing anything for itself?
> ...


Your dog also doesn't multiply without your permission, so my statement still stands, your dog is extinct.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...






Always.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...







You don't seem to understand the term.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> I don't agree P@triot. I think governments have no problems to hide the truth from their citizens
> They lie all the time and people trust them.... O_O


Yeah...and technology is rapidly changing that. Just look at the WikiLeaks hack of the DNC e-mails. And look at the link to the story in my initial post of this thread.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Nobody "starved" because of tractors. Stop with the _drama_. It allowed us to harvest more food, faster than ever which allowed more people access to food at a lower price.

We won't need "7 billion computer scientists". At some point, we won't need _anything_. That's the entire point. The machines will do the work for us and provide everything for us. Already they have produced a machine that can map out the foundation of a home in the blueprints and then lay the entire foundation. Just think of the potential for homeless people. You could have that machine running 24x7 building foundations for Habitat for Humanity:


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Bullshit. There are TONS of dogs that, while let outside to go to the bathroom, mate with other dogs. Happens _all_ of the time. So your statement still stands as complete nonsense.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Wrong, asshole.  No one starved.  That's a leftwing myth.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...



Google employs 57,000 people, moron


----------



## Onyx (Nov 8, 2016)

Technology is going to destroy the world. 

Technology itself is okay, but people are too irresponsible to be trusted with it (like religion). It will definitely not liberate you.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 8, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Okay, but they should have. 



bripat9643 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



The 57000 is still a little short of Ford's 1++ million.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...









Completely illogical.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 8, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Always?  Ford in its top days employed 1 million workers.  Google in its top days employed 1 thousand workers.


Holy shit is that hilarious. You don't think Ford was "technology". You just proved what machines do for people.


----------



## Slyhunter (Nov 8, 2016)

P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Always?  Ford in its top days employed 1 million workers.  Google in its top days employed 1 thousand workers.
> ...


The assembly line was the biggest technological invention of the time.


----------



## anotherlife (Nov 9, 2016)

P@triot said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Always?  Ford in its top days employed 1 million workers.  Google in its top days employed 1 thousand workers.
> ...


Looks like high tech and automation reduce employment, like basic mechanization reduced employment, and farming reduced "employment" compared to what was before it.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...


Yeah....it "reduced" employment so much that you sit here bragging about how Henry Ford employed over one *million* people.

Technology and automation doesn't put people out of work - it simply creates efficiencies man needs to survive and _shifts_ the types of jobs we do.

Now....one day....(very far away) technology will ultimately do _all_ jobs for us and free us up to do nothing but leisure and pursue personal interests. But it won't matter because we won't need money or jobs since the machines will provide healthcare, farming, housing, etc.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 9, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > anotherlife said:
> ...






You are ignorant as hell.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Nov 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> Awesome story about how one man is leveraging technology to enlighten the people of North Korea...
> 
> He Calls Himself ‘Free Man’


Doubtful that technology will liberate the world.  With Islam spreading across the western world, and Islamic Clerics declaring western culture as in-Islamic, expect technology to gradually decline until we're back into the seventh century.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome story about how one man is leveraging technology to enlighten the people of North Korea...
> ...


And uh..._how_ exactly is islam going to stop technology? That is literally impossible.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Nov 19, 2016)

P@triot said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


All it takes is Islamic Clerics (Ayatollahs, Mullahs, Imams) to declare anything "un-Islamic" and gone it will be.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Yeah...and Kim Jong Un declared outside information "un-North Korean" and yet this thread was started with a story about someone using a droid to fly SD cards with world news and information into North Korea.

Nobody can stop technology at this point. Nobody. It's too advanced and too pervasive in society. Individuals (such as the Amish) can certainly choose to reject it but *nobody* can stop _others_ from leveraging it. If a totalitarian dictator like Kim Jong Un can't stop it in North Korea, muslims sure as _hell_ won't be able to stop it.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2016)

*Technology is going to eventually liberate the world*

Not in this country.  To continue to develop technology, you need educated people.  Republicans think education is as worthless as scientists.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 20, 2016)

rdean said:


> Technology is going to eventually liberate the world
> 
> Not in this country.  To continue to develop technology, you need educated people.  Republicans think education is as worthless as scientists.


Clearly Republicans value education as they are the only people educated in this country. Dumbocrats believe in  keeping people stupid and beholden to government for their basic needs. That's why the liberal public school system is a tragedy and the conservative private school system produces astounding results.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2016)

P@triot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Technology is going to eventually liberate the world
> ...


Yea, Republicans think great education is a Christian college.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 22, 2016)

rdean said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Yeah...and those institutions are creating grown men and women who are actually prepared to face the real world. Unlike the progressive adults that need _coloring books _and actually have them provided to them.


----------

